# You Don't Know Anything?



## Garden Knowm (May 6, 2007)

Did you know that?


----------



## Roseman (May 6, 2007)

Back around '69 or early '70s, a musician named Gary Wright had a bluesy rock band called Spooky Tooth. He played the organ with a leslie added to it.
they did a song called "Die and go to Hell" if I recall correctly.
It began with a strumming guitar and the words:
Someone said......he who knows and knows.........knows nothing...yea.
but he who knows..he knows of nothing....he really knows.........

wise words.


----------



## mogie (May 6, 2007)

Yeap I know that I don't know. But then I got medicated and forgot. So now I really don't know.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 6, 2007)

Did you know they can not even march for legalizing marijuana in Russia.

4 Charged for Marijuana March


----------



## UserFriendly (May 7, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> Did you know that?


who told you that?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (May 7, 2007)

There are 1,929,770,126,028,800 possible color combinations on a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## kindprincess (May 7, 2007)

i know that mogie has a nice avatar; other than that, i don't know much... still figuring out what to cook for supper


----------



## cali-high (May 7, 2007)

thats a lie.....jk mogie


----------



## rsupload (May 7, 2007)

I know jack sh!t..and even that is questionable...lol..


----------



## tmpsanity (May 7, 2007)

I guess my wife was always right then.


----------



## MRNICE (May 11, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> Did you know that?


Then answer this Mr Knowm, how do you KNOW that we (us) don't know anything.

If I knew that we didn't know anything then I would have to know something.


----------



## tmpsanity (May 11, 2007)

Because HE KNOWS ALL....muahaahahahahaha. (Sinister laughter for those of u w/ no imagination)


----------



## MRNICE (May 11, 2007)

tmpsanity said:


> Because HE KNOWS ALL....muahaahahahahaha. (Sinister laughter for those of u w/ no imagination)


sorry, smoking too much good shit has made me miss your point.

Who knows all?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2007)

no, i do not know anything. i do, however, know everything.


----------



## krime13 (May 11, 2007)

yes the theory is there, when I was yunger the practice was some what there, but the older I get the harder it is to practice...KWIM?


----------



## krime13 (May 11, 2007)

Here is a good one GK, if according to daoism no thought is always better than thought, silence is always better than speach and no action is always better than action, Why bother to take another breath?


----------



## MRNICE (May 12, 2007)

krime13 said:


> Here is a good one GK, if according to daoism no thought is always better than thought, silence is always better than speach and no action is always better than action, Why bother to take another breath?


because whatever you are talking about is bullshit. You cannot be alive and have no thoughts, this is death. 

You can also never not be taking any action, this is also death.

Silence and speech are not complete opposites.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 12, 2007)

krime13 said:


> Here is a good one GK, if according to daoism no thought is always better than thought, silence is always better than speach and no action is always better than action, Why bother to take another breath?


taoism is more about moderation, not pure inaction. not thinking and silence are used as catalysts for spontaneity. (as far as i know)
(sorry if im stepping on toes here, GK)


----------



## 420101 (May 12, 2007)

who knows what?


----------



## MRNICE (May 12, 2007)

Just noticed your sig'. Did you write that? I'm assuming you have as you haven't added the quoted person's name.

If it is yours, then I'll just say this. You are going to be a great man some day.

Sorry this is to you preoqpy...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 12, 2007)

MRNICE said:


> Silence and speech are not complete opposites.


Merriam-Webster's Dictionary of Law - Cite This Source Main Entry: *si&#183;lence*
Function: _noun_
*1* *:* the state of keeping or being silent; _especially_ *:* forbearance from speech or comment



MRNICE said:


> because whatever you are talking about is bullshit. You cannot be alive and have no thoughts, this is death.


nope. wrong. meditation, my man. try it out some time, you may be surprised in how useless, even counteractive, thought can be.



MRNICE said:


> You can also never not be taking any action, this is also death.


yes and no. as long as ur still breathing ur still doing something i guess. but everything u ever do carries no true significance. everything has already been done. not like it happened last week, more like what you are doing right now is a pure product of what has happened in the past. ironically, the less actions u consciously "do", the closer u are to living a productive life.




MRNICE said:


> Just noticed your sig'. Did you write that? I'm assuming you have as you haven't added the quoted person's name.
> 
> If it is yours, then I'll just say this. You are going to be a great man some day.
> 
> Sorry this is to you preoqpy...


im having a hard time figuring if u are serious, but if u are thank you. quite flattering really


----------



## MRNICE (May 12, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> Merriam-Webster's Dictionary of Law - Cite This Source Main Entry: *si&#183;lence*
> Function: _noun_
> *1* *:* the state of keeping or being silent; _especially_ *:* forbearance from speech or comment
> 
> ...


Perfectly serious. That's an excellent quote, the kind of quote you can go back to and mull over all over again. That's what good quotes are made of.

Your 1st statement the definition of silence. Silence encompasses more than the state of no speech, your definition states esp. without speech etc. I also wrote that speech and silence are not complete opposites.

Meditation is the art of conning yourself into believing you have no thoughts. To completely have no thoughts, you must be dead.

You appear to drift off on the action part. Talking about something else? For a living thing to be termed inactive it must be dead.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 12, 2007)

MRNICE said:


> ...Your 1st statement the definition of silence. Silence encompasses more than the state of no speech, your definition states esp. without speech etc. I also wrote that speech and silence are not complete opposites.


i agree that complete silence and speech are not opposites. i posted one definition of silence, the definition that describes what krime was talking about.

i see what ur saying and i think the rest of our disagreements are because of terminology issues as well. but honestly, i dont know much about taoism, i probly should have kept my two cents to myself. im gonna get some shut eye, cool to meet u mr nice.


----------



## entropic (May 12, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> There are 1,929,770,126,028,800 possible color combinations on a Rubik's Cube.


There are no known positions for the rubik's cube that require more than twenty face turns to solve.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 13, 2007)

entropic said:


> There are no known positions for the rubik's cube that require more than twenty face turns to solve.


wow.. is this true...?? link me PLEASE


----------



## kindprincess (May 13, 2007)

for real; i must be a degenerate or something... i had a rubix cube and in two years i never solved it.

kp


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (May 13, 2007)

lol ^ practice makes perfect. i once played with my friends and ever since i found that it is most entertaining to accomplish while high. my thought process seems to work more effeciently. rubik on...


----------



## MRNICE (May 14, 2007)

I mixed up all the colours, gave it a couple of twists then threw the thing in the bin.


----------



## krime13 (May 16, 2007)

dID YOU KNOW THAT THE aZTEC calendar ends in 2012, some people think its a sign of something, what do you know?


----------



## joekikass (May 20, 2007)

Did you know that CAnada has more lakes than the rest of the world combined !


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

krime13 said:


> dID YOU KNOW THAT THE aZTEC calendar ends in 2012, some people think its a sign of something, what do you know?



i think they didn't do a very good job planning for the future. 


how does a calender end?


----------



## kindprincess (May 20, 2007)

all i wanna know is.......


is it gonna be as bad as y2k?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> all i wanna know is.......
> 
> 
> is it gonna be as bad as y2k?



that almost wiped out mankind.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 23, 2007)

Did you know that we know more about space than we do our own oceans?


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 27, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Did you know that we know more about space than we do our own oceans?


In what respect?

As in total information gathered? Or, as in how much we actually know?

Where did this stat come from?


----------



## Erniedytn (May 27, 2007)

Hell if I know, Thats what National Geographic says.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2007)

i heard the same thing.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 27, 2007)

Maybe because space is full of mostly nothing.


----------



## Haxman (May 27, 2007)

It is impossible for man to learn what he thinks he already knows.
The eye sees only what the mind is prepared to comprehend.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 27, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Maybe because space is full of mostly nothing.


Maybe you're right


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Maybe because space is full of mostly nothing.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 27, 2007)

^^^LMAO @ that shit^^^


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 27, 2007)

No, I meant it. There's only so much in space. Whereas in the ocean there are lots of creatures we have yet to discover.

Ever watch that doc' by the bbc called the deep blue sea?

It sent cameras right down to the deepest depths... and it was like watching darwins theory of evolution unfold before my eyes... in colour!

Right at the ocean floor you get the most rudimentary of life. It's dark so the creatures are blind... occasionally you get creatures that'll leave the floor in search of food above, the more they do this the quicker they evolve the ability to move up a level in the ocean.

Not only do creatures move up but they also move down... 

The ocean and animals in general have so much to teach us.


----------



## Roseman (May 27, 2007)

did you know that half the world's population make up almost half of all the people on earth? 
and after you smoke a joint, do you feel more like you do now than you did a while ago? I mean I feel more like I do now than i did a while ago.

But then, I feel good all over more than any place else.


----------



## matias2911 (May 27, 2007)

Did you know that We created what we call God at our image and then forgot that we had created this image in the first place, thus becoming dominated by it? 
Marx called it Enfandung (Alienation) I call it the humane pothead condition.


----------



## matias2911 (May 27, 2007)

What was that I said?


----------



## Roseman (May 27, 2007)

Matias2911, you are deeper than a Alabama bored well!


----------



## Erniedytn (May 27, 2007)

Roseman said:


> did you know that half the world's population make up almost half of all the people on earth?
> and after you smoke a joint, do you feel more like you do now than you did a while ago? I mean I feel more like I do now than i did a while ago.
> 
> But then, I feel good all over more than any place else.


You guys are a trip man!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2007)

did you know a rattlesnake bite can be neutralized with a stun gun?


----------



## matias2911 (May 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> did you know a rattlesnake bite can be neutralized with a stun gun?


 Cool, if only i had a stun gun. If only i was bitten by a rattlesnake. Wait, what am i saying!


----------



## Chiceh (May 28, 2007)

Did you know a giraffe can clean it's own ears with it's tongue?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 28, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Did you know a giraffe can clean it's own ears with it's tongue?



so can i.


----------



## Chiceh (May 28, 2007)

oh ya,


----------



## FlipAPenny (May 28, 2007)

Did you know that spider blood is transparent?


----------



## FlipAPenny (May 28, 2007)

One more thing:

Dreamt is the only word in english that ends with the letters MT.


----------



## Chiceh (May 28, 2007)

didn't know that one, 

Did you know that summer on Uranus last for 21 years?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 28, 2007)

ah, summertime and 21 year old anus. nice.


----------



## matias2911 (May 28, 2007)

HAHAHAHAAhahahha


----------



## FlipAPenny (May 28, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> didn't know that one,
> 
> Did you know that summer on Uranus last for 21 years?


I call bull shit! Prove it otherwise I refuse to believe you!


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> ah, summertime and 21 year old anus. nice.


fdd', I know you're married an' all that... but this statement smacks of homosexuality.


----------



## joekikass (May 29, 2007)

Wouldnt have thought Uranus would ever see light of day !


----------



## Chiceh (May 29, 2007)

Uranus alos has 21 years of winter, that place would suck.


----------

